# Массажные кровати  Нуга Бест, Серагем и другие



## Гробова Анна (4 Окт 2006)

Здравствуйте, всем! Хочу поинтересоваться у народа: знает ли кто - нибудь что - нибудь о массажерах NUGA BEST? Если да, то поделитесьсвоим опытом! Буду очень признательна!:confused: :rolleyes:


----------



## Анатолий (4 Окт 2006)

*массажеры NUGA BEST как профилактика проблемм позвоночника*

Со стороны пользователя такого кресла - отрицательных эмоций нет)))
Отличное расслабляющее действие, после работы))))

Но руки грамотного массажиста никто не заменит. 
Если брать лечебные сеансы, то лучше проходить их под наблюдением лечащего врача.


----------



## qwert (5 Окт 2006)

*массажеры NUGA BEST как профилактика проблемм позвоночника*

Возможно, штука и неплохая, но у меня после нескольких сеансов
 заболела спина.


----------



## Анатолий (5 Окт 2006)

*массажеры NUGA BEST как профилактика проблемм позвоночника*

Обратитесь к неврологу или доктору, который Вам посоветовал пройти этот курс профилактики. Объясните все жалобы, расскажите, после чего появились боли и.т.д.


----------



## Kassandra (21 Окт 2006)

*массажеры NUGA BEST как профилактика проблемм позвоночника*

Добрый вечер! Я прошла уже 11 сеансов. Руки массажиста мне так не помогли как эта кровать. Моя подруга после операции на позвоночнике мучалась от боли до сеансов на кровати, 30 процедур и она просто ожила.


----------



## Анатолий (23 Окт 2006)

*массажеры NUGA BEST как профилактика проблемм позвоночника*

Спору, нет!
Возможно, в будущем машины заменят руки массажистов, но это только в будущем. С точки зрения медицины, проработать правильно мышечные волокна, машина не может. 
А вот если после «Машины, массажиста» стало легче, это очень хорошо.


----------



## dashkaaleks (3 Фев 2007)

*массажеры NUGA BEST как профилактика проблемм позвоночника*

И все-таки хотелось бы узнать мнение специалиста по этой кровати и матам. Лично я ничего плохого сказать об этом не могу.

Но может ли она нанести вред, если человек имеет 2 грыжи и сколиоз? Мне стало легче жить уже после 2 сеансов и даже...нос задышал (есть проблемы лор).


----------



## Анатолий (10 Мар 2007)

*массажеры NUGA BEST как профилактика проблемм позвоночника*

«Машина» может нанести вред пациенту. 
Состояние мускулатуры она не может определить, и делает массаж не в зависимости от болевого синдрома. 
А массажист оценивает все жалобы пациента и видит состояние мышц, напряжение, расслабление и т д, и соответственно применят разные приемы массажа для облегчения состояния.
Поэтому вывод делает сам пациент


----------



## галина51 (1 Апр 2009)

Здравствуйте! Вы, наверное, слышали о корейских массажных кроватях "Нуга бест" и "Серогем". Я ходила на сеансы 3 раза по 18 дней с перерывом 7-10 дней. Так у меня сначала были улучшения, могу мыть посуду (раньше, только опираясь на локти, т е долго стоять не могла) могу лежать на животе, а это вообще была проблема. После последнего сеанса снова не могу лежать на животе.Нагибаюсь легко, а вот разогнуться проблема. Сделала МРТ пояснично-кресцового отдела. (Уровень Th11-S2) в сагитальной, аксиальной проекциях с получением Т-1ВИ, Т-2ВИ и в миелографическом режиме определяется слаженность лордоза. Высота тел позвонков сохранена. Сигнал от костного мозга не изменен. Определяется дегенеративные изменения замыкатель ных пластинок и краевые остеофиты на уровне L1-S1. Выявляются признаки дегидратации межпозвонковых дисков. Грыжи нет.Задняя продольная связка утолщена. В полости фасеточных суставов на уровне L3-L4. L4-L5. L5-S1 опред небольш кол во жидкости. Какое лечение посоветуйте пож!! И можно ли ходить на сеансы на кровати массажерв. Они вытягивают позвоночник и идет прижигание инфра красн лучами. С уважением Абзалова Г 57 лет. Болею давно, и живу в зоне семипалатинского яд полигона всю жизнь. Болячек куча.С уважением Абзалова Г 57 лет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  массаж при лордозе*

Спондилоартроз. Как у всех. Расшевеливать поясницу не особенно можно.
Если по другому нельзя, то положите под поясницу книгу, но там есть ручной режим, доводите от шеи до 12 грудного и обратно. И сходите к врачу, что бы назначил НПВП и Миорелаксанты, внутрь и местно, и физиотерапию на поясничный отдел и ЛФК возмте на сайте.

В Москве спина болит у всех, а до полигона далеко.


----------



## галина51 (2 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  массаж при лордозе*

Спасибо, доктор! куплю кровать и дома буду принимать сеансы. Как говорят корейцы на своих сеансах, у них 80% населения имеют дома эти кровати и это уже у них обязательно, как зубная щетка. Да и у внуков сколиоз. Я лишь сомневалась в том, что можно ли при лордозе. Еще раз спасибо за ответ, к врачу я не пойду у нас кроме диклофенака и найза ничего не назначают. Я сравнила, что в России назначили врачи для моей сестры. а у нас про такие препараты и не знают. Деревня, что сделаешь? Кровать + народные методы! "Всем им было назначено следующее лечение: каждое утро чайная ложка с верхом размельченного куриного хряща, разведенного в апельсиновом соке. И через 10 дней - а их наблюдали сотрудники Гарвардской медицинской школы! - все болевые воспаления и ощущения у них исчезли. Через 30 дней они уже могли позволить себе движения, которых раньше позволить себе не могли. А через 3 месяца функции суставов восстановились полностью. " Приведенный отрывок является выдержкой из лекции Джоуэла Уоллока выдающегося американского исследователя, который более 40 лет посвятил изучению проблемы старения и возможности увеличения срока жизни.) С уважением Абзалова Г.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  массаж при лордозе*

Назначение НПВП, неважно как они называются и миорелаксанты-это общемировая практика и в этом мы не отстаем от всего  мира, только там показания к операции шире чем у нас, вот тут мы отстаем. А главное отстаем в отношении к себею. Я приводил пример, как пришел пациент лечиться и долго возмущался, что виноваты фины, они все упаковали в 10 коробок по 5-7 кг, получился большой объем на поддоне. Большой объём, и поддон, значит на спец машину нанимать, мол это лишние траты. Так этот товарищ вскрыл все кробки, вытащил все из них, сложил все в одну лбщим весом 70 кг, и эту неудобно берущуюся тяжесть загрузил в свою машину. Дело сделал, но спину "сорвал" и денег на лечение потратил больше чем на вызов машины. Вот в чем мы отстаем, хотя в инструкции для *тренированной женщины грузчика *написано про максимальный вес в 7-10 кг.
Про кушетку в каждой корейской семье, вас конечно обманули. Решили применять, применяйте, только помните, что это не панацея, можно выразиться, что это "плохо мануальный терапевт", и со сколиозом не все так просто.
Сколько стоит кушетка и сколько стоит одна процедура?


----------



## галина51 (2 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  массаж при лордозе*

Дорогой доктор! Да я разве против хорошего лечения! Я уже 20 лет болею и массаж, и иглотерапия, и уколы, и народные методы. Но улучшения на очень короткий период. К нам приезжали и клиники Бобыря (из Алмаатинской), так они меня даже на лечение не взяли. И не объяснили почему. Это было 10 лет назад. Завтра они снова приезжают, схожу, что скажут! И внучку поведу, ей 8 лет у нее выпуклая грудка, как говорят куриная.Сколиоз, плоскостопие. Водила ее по врачам, ну мол ничего не сделаешь, так и будет грудка. Массаж, лфк, костоправ и ничего! Жалко девочку, выпуклость увеличивается. И на турнике висим, в корсет, изготовленный на протезном заводе по меркам одевали. Один говорит надо, другой не надо корсет. Только честно скажу лфк и массаж не регулярно, когда я приезжаю. А родители почему то спокойны!  Простите, за эмоции!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  массаж при лордозе*

Все пройдет и будет лучше!
Сколько стоит кушетка и сколько стоит одна процедура?


----------



## галина51 (4 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  массаж при лордозе*

Здравствуйте, доктор Ступин! Только что пришли от врача. Это как я и говорила к нам приехали из клиники Бобыря. Повела внучку и сама показалась. По моему вопросу: у меня был снимок МРТ, который он мельком глянул и отложил в сторону. Рентген снимки он даже смотреть не стал. Поставил меня, сказал что левое плечо ниже правого на 2,5 см и под левую пятку надо положить подложку в 2,5 см. Лежа на животе подавил по точкам на ногах. Были боли по левой ноге сильные. По правой не было. Меня это удивило, так как у меня онемении по правому бедру. Сказал, что у меня 2 грыжи в поясничном отделе. слева. Хотя на МРТ их нет. Лечение: покрутил шею мою, хруст сильнейший. Далее под лопатки подложить литровую пластиковую бутылку и так по 5- 10 мин в день лежать на спине. Тошнит и голова кружиться до сих пор. Поясница огнем горит. И как можно грыжу поясничного отдела вылечить вправляя шейные позвонки? Я ему задавала эти вопросы, он сказал, что у него большой опыт и все это в его практике есть.А что на МРТ грыжи нет он говорит, смотря какой врач описывал снимок. 
Внучке: снимок посмотрел, там даже мне ясно позвоночник как доллар. Сказал идет скрутка таза. Послеродовая травма. Откуда? Роды были нормальные, но кто его знает, как там акушерки действовали? Тоже вставил ей шейные позвонки. Девочка заплакала. В общем сказал, что все из за шейного отдела. Вставит позвонки и все нормализуется. "Здорово!Оказывается, так просто вылечится." Заплатили 100 у.е. Завтра еще сеанс за такие же деньги. Опять будет шею крутить. И все он уезжает. Что то сомнения у меня. Ну если все так просто, то почему столько больных?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  массаж при лордозе*

Не думаю, что этот специалист имеет отношение к клинике доктора Бобыря. Поробуйте задать им вопрос.


----------



## галина51 (5 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  массаж при лордозе*

Я у него спрашивала, он сказал, что даже лично знаком с ним.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  массаж при лордозе*

Я имел ввиду врачей клиники Бобыря на этом форуме.
Оценить врача нарасстоянии не возможно, да и не моя задача. Некоторые клинические проявления при применении манипуляционных техник возможны. Сильно болеть не должно.

Так сколько стоит процедура на кушетке?


----------



## галина51 (5 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  массаж при лордозе*

В Казахстане (не знаю, как в России) в крупных городах открыты по 5-6 салонов с кроватями "Нуга Бест" и "Серогем" процедура совершенно бесплатная. Сеансы не ограничены, хоть 100-200 дней ходи. Результаты есть у многих. Все зависит от вашего организма и запущенности. Вы как врач это лучше меня знаете. Мне эти сеансы тоже помогают. Только после МРТ, когда мне поставили лордоз, то я засомневалась вот и задала вопрос. Можно ли при лордозе принимать сеансы на этих кроватях? О них очень много отзывов в инете как обывателей, так и медиков. Почему бесплатные сеансы?. Так корейцы организуют свой бизнес. Живая реклама. Кроватей покупают много. Правда, чтобы попасть на сеанс надо от 2 до 4 часов. Как повезет! Очень много желающих. А раз надо много времени, то и ходят туда кто? пенсионеры в основном. А люди, не имеющие время, но имеющие деньги покупают. Сегодня снова водила внучку к представителю казахстанской клиники Бобыря. 30 минут был треп отчего сколиоз и на что он влияет и 2 мин лечения. Вновь 8 летней девочке вставлял шейные позвонки. На мой вопрос, почему вы только шеей занимаетесь, а не всем позвоночником, он вновь делает упор на то, что весь ее сколиоз и куриная грудка от шеи. Сегодня взял 50 у.е. за девочку. Я отказалась.Завтра последний сеанс и повторно в мае. Чтобы совесть свою успокоить внучку я доведу до конца. Только вот она плачет. Но он обещает, что все выправится. Только почему то больше никого нет на сеансе. Дорого! Просто сравните 1 кв м жилья у нас стоит от 500 до 1000 у.е.  Средняя зарплата в регионе 300 у.е. И у него прием 50 у.е. Это для Москвы копейки, а для нас состояние.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  массаж при лордозе*

Трудно, что-то ответить.aiwan


----------



## галина51 (6 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  массаж при лордозе*

Ночью по каналу "здоровое ТВ" смотрела как работают остеопаты. Вот кому я бы доверила ребенка. Оаботаюь нежно по всему телу. Приняла решение, сегодня я не поведу внучку, что то боюсь! Ну не лечение это, каждый день крутиь ей голову и только! Во всяком случае она плачет, ей больно а так не должно быть. Вчера после сеанса, дала подержать ей сумку, она говорит что болит рука. На сайте есть кажется упражнения по дефанотерапии. Скачаю и  будем делать. А может у нас появятся остеопаты, а пока гимнастика, вис на турнике, плавание, массаж.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  массаж при лордозе*

Решение правильное.


----------



## madlos (11 Авг 2009)

*массажеры NUGA BEST как профилактика проблем позвоночника*

Моя поликлиника (где я лечусь) прикупила сей аппарат. В начале это была параноя для сотрудников, но после неудачного испрользования, результатом которого стали сильные боли, данный девайс за 100000 руб. и вовсе стал недоступен пациентам.

Так и стоит пылится в кабинете механики. А дело просто в элементарной неопытности и не желании разобраться и контролировать его в процессе процедуры. Вот Вам товарищи и казённые деньги. Обидно...:cray:


----------



## agent (28 Окт 2009)

Это массажеры NUGA BEST, что рекламируют по телевизору, что надо покупать у них. На мой взгляд это вообще развод, хотя возможно и есть не плохие. Но я думаю, что массаж есть массаж, а всякого рода такие тренажеры я бы их скорее назвала, как дополнение.


----------



## Taras (8 Мар 2010)

Массажеры NUGA BEST- это проблема для  позвоночникаnono, особенно если есть патология в виде гриж. Самая продвинутая машина не заменит рук, даже не очень искустного, массажиста.


----------



## abelar (9 Мар 2010)

*массажеры NUGA BEST как профилактика проблем позвоночника*



madlos написал(а):


> Вот Вам товарищи и казённые деньги. Обидно...:cray:


...Это мои и Ваши деньги.....


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (9 Мар 2010)

Гробова Анна написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, всем! Хочу поинтересоваться у народа: знает ли кто - нибудь что - нибудь о массажерах NUGA BEST? Если да, то поделитесьсвоим опытом! Буду очень признательна!:confused: :rolleyes:



Имеется как положительный так и отрицательный опыт применения у пациентов.
Нет плохих лекарст и методов лечения - есть необоснованное и некорректное их применение, без учета всех особенностей *биопсихоциальных* факторов заболевания.

... *КАЖДОМУ СВОЕ  *


----------



## Елена Витенберг (11 Окт 2010)

Можно задать вопрос нашим уважаемым докторам? Стоит ли воспользоваться массажными кроватями типа Нуга-Бест после удаления межпозвоночной грыжи? У меня как раз год прошёл после операции...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Окт 2010)

В ручном режиме, без "расшевеливания" поясничного отдела.
Либо в ручном, начиная с одного раза по пояснице, каждый день, через день и прибавляя второй раз через неделю.
Либо в автомате, но с букварем под поясницу. Букварь-книга тощиной 1 см.

После удаления грыжи диска подвижность  в месте операции уменьшается и это ограничение надо сохранить. Кушетки с функцией мобилизации -повторяющееся движение в месте ограничения подвижности направленное на его устранение, могут увеличить подвижность, что может привести к боли.

Приведёт или нет, очень индивидуально и зависит от многих факторов.
Рисковать или нет, решать Вам. 
В одном из центров у меня есть такая кушетка, но показания к применениюб, очень ограничены.aiwan


----------



## Елена Витенберг (12 Окт 2010)

Огромное спасибо!


----------



## Андрей Владимирович (9 Ноя 2010)

У меня остеохондроз. Были постоянные боли. Часто после неудачных наклонов, поворотов, поднятия тяжестей появлялась острая боль, что не мог ходить. Примерно три года назад приобрел массажную кровать NUGA BEST. Сначала после массажа боли усиливались. Даже хотел прекратить использовать эту кровать. Но месяца через три почувствовал улучшения. Боли стали уходить. Наклоны, повороты и др. перестали приводить к острой боли. Улучшилось самочувствие в целом. Сейчас делаю один массаж с прогреванием каждый вечер. Забыл, что такое ходить с болью. Считаю, что  NUGA BEST мне очень помогла. Но есть проблема у моего 12-ти летнего сына (смещение 2-го шейного позвонка на 2,7 мм). Может кто-нибудь поделится опытом применения кровати при таком смещении позвонков.


----------



## Sirena74 (12 Ноя 2010)

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! При проведении УЗИ шейного отдела получила заключение: распространенный шейный хондроз, протрузий межпозвонковых дисков С6-С7 медианно 2мм, С5-С6 медианно 2мм, С4-С5 медианно 1,5мм. Сейчас хожу на массаж. Массажист посоветовал зарядку на растяжение. Рядом с домом есть салон Нуга Бест. От посетителей слышала, что даже при грыже помогает массаж на данной кровати. Хотелось бы от специалистов узнать, не вредно это при моем диагнозе.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Ноя 2010)

> Имеется как положительный так и отрицательный опыт применения у пацинетов.
> 
> Нет плохих лекарст и методов лечения - есть необоснованное и некорректное их применение, без учета всех особенностей биопсихоциальных факторов заболевания.
> 
> ... КАЖДОМУ СВОЕ


Laesus De Liro


----------



## Енотик (12 Июл 2011)

Друзья, я не знаю в какую темку написать...
Может уже поднимался вопрос по массажёрам Нуга Бест?
 Что и как по ним?
Возле дома открылся центр, так там очереди убийственные каждый день. Неужели помогает?!


----------



## Ольга . (12 Июл 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> Друзья, я не знаю в какую темку написать...
> Может уже поднимался вопрос по массажёрам Нуга Бест?
> Что и как по ним?


У Буси кровать Нуга Бест. Но "добро" от врачей форума на пользование ею она (Буся, а не кровать!) так и не получила.


> Возле дома открылся центр, так там очереди убийственные каждый день. Неужели помогает?!


Если эти очереди за кроватями (по 80 тыс.руб.), то я в растерянности. Или есть еще какие-то массажеры этой марки?


----------



## Енотик (13 Июл 2011)

Ольга . написал(а):


> У Буси кровать Нуга Бест. Но "добро" от врачей форума на пользование ею она (Буся, а не кровать!) так и не получила.
> Если эти очереди за кроватями (по 80 тыс.руб.), то я в растерянности. Или есть еще какие-то массажеры этой марки?


Спасибо, посмотрю!
А очереди, я так понимаю, на тестовый массаж на этой кровати. Хотя каждый день толпы народу...


----------



## Енотик (13 Июл 2011)

Буся,  Ваша кровать массажная так без дела и стоит? Вы её не апробировали?     У меня возле дома открылся центр нуга бест и каждый день ещё до открытия стоят толпы народа. Неужели так действенно?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Июл 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> Неужели так действенно?



Бесплатно


----------



## Енотик (13 Июл 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Бесплатно


Ну да, всё что бесплатно - действенно. Доктор, как я понимаю, с медицинской точки зрения эффективность этих массажеров не доказана?

Это я всё хватаюсь за соломинку, поэтому и клюю на разные новшества


----------



## Ольга . (13 Июл 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> Спасибо, посмотрю!
> А очереди, я так понимаю, на тестовый массаж на этой кровати. Хотя каждый день толпы народу...


Смекалистый народ! Я бы и не додумалась ходить каждый день на "тестирование" этой кровати!


----------



## Енотик (13 Июл 2011)

Ольга . написал(а):


> Смекалистый народ! Я бы и не додумалась ходить каждый день на "тестирование" этой кровати!



Это же наши люди!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Июл 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> эффективность этих массажеров не доказана?


Все новое хорошо забытое старое))).
Во времена победившего социализма данный прибор был в каждом межколхозном санатории в каждой области нашей необъятной Родины. Называлось это чудо РЕЛАКС.  Наша страна была крайне прагматична и ничего просто так в ней не делалось, молоко за вредность и ранний выход на пенсию просто так не дался))). Релакс был разработан только для одной цели, МАССОВЫЙ охват народонаселения. Приставить каждому отдыхающему живого массажиста не рентабельно, а Релакс решал проблему. Как все подобного рода аппараты для "массажа" так и нугабест и релакс показаны здоровым людям, у которых нет серьезных проблем и цель их ОЗДОРОВИТЕЛЬНОЕ и ОБЩЕУКРЕПЛЯЮЩИЕ воздействие. Он безвреден если в меру. 
Пенсионеры, для которых эта процедура бесплатна, меру знают не всегда...
Наглядный пример, у моей жены (невролог) на участке был дедушка, который прошел 120 сеансов нугабест. Пришел с болями в постнице. На МРТ метастазы  в тела позвонков. У деда была аденома простаты, на нугабесте помимо катания роликов, по спине лежащего идет ПРОГРЕВ до 50 градусов. Возможно, малигнизация аденомы и не связанна с длительным тепловым воздействием, а возможно и да...
Вот такая история. А если говорить о массаже, зачем он нужен, о том как его выполняют живые массажисты, то это вообще отдельная тема из сериала "Хождение по мукам".


----------



## Енотик (13 Июл 2011)

Спасибо, доктор.
Вот только цены на РЕЛАКС были копеечные, а то и вообще трудягам нашей родины проводилось бесплатно.
Получается, что все эти бабули и дедули, коих я наблюдаю ежедневно, стоят в очереди за большими проблемами...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Июл 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> стоят в очереди за большими проблемами...


Все в меру, сдуру и ступу можно поломать...


----------



## Буся (16 Июл 2011)

Наша кровать стоит практически без дела - муж иногда валяется. Ему нравится))) Я от нее, как черт от ладана))


----------



## Буся (19 Июл 2011)

Девочки, по поводу кроватей Нуга Бест (кстати, да, это они по 80 тыщ). Врачи (и не один, а разные) объясняют так - кровать эта по действию, как мануальный терапевт, НО! она ж механическая, бездушная, усредненная. То, что мануал ручками почувствует, она ни в жисть не увидит, а потому больному человеку может здорово навредить, а вот здоровому(относительно) мож и ничего, а то и вовсе хорошо. К тому же! они ж предупреждают, что для хорошего результата надо проходить не менее 60!! сеансов! Кто ж столько ходит? Правильно. Никто. Вот так-то с этими кроватями. Хотя в разных реабилитационных центрах их вовсю используют наравне с другими аппаратами. Короче - думайте сами, решайте сами, но для себя я решила так - доверить свою проблему бездушной машине - ни-ни, пусть лучше доктор-мануал своими волшебными ручками поколдует))) К тому ж мне посчастливилось найти очень хорошего! Всем удачи!!!!!


----------



## 152boy (9 Фев 2012)

Будьте осторожны с NUGA BEST!!! Мне назначили сей "чудесный аппарат" до того как предложили пройти МРТ. На массажной кровати я сразу почувствовал боли, но массажист объяснила это тем, что позвонки встают на место и это вскоре должно пройти. Однако к концу 6 - го сеанса боли усилились и даже стало отдавать в правую пятку с задней стороны голени – ощущения для меня совсем непривычные! Иногда возникало покалывание левой руки! Как потом оказалось у меня уже была небольшая межпозвонковая грыжа, а после NUGA BEST еще более увеличилась, разбалансировав позвоночник. Будьте осторожны и используйте только по назначению грамотного специалиста.


----------



## Lexm52 (12 Май 2012)

Тут же на форуме есть тема "Массажные кровати, их плюсы и минусы" (https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/2932/) видимо,старая, потому как не могу ответить, но вот какой вопрос возник:

Все, что там написано, написано о лечебных массажирующих кроватях, но есть и достаточно простые, я имею в виду без всякого прогревания, просто релаксирующие. Что плохого в том, что пришел домой усталый после трудового дня, слегка без сил )))) и тебе кровать делает массаж? Не надо нам прогревания и вытягивания, да еще самолечения, я имею в виду обычную релаксацию. А если не надо – кровать превраащается в обычную кровать. Хотя, конечно, согласен – специализированные лечебные типа Нуга (или как их там) не стОит без назначения врача. Особенно прогревание. У меня бабуля умерла от рака, у нее горло болело, она все гречку на сковороде разогревала и прикладывала. Говорят, «нагрела рак». Не знаю, правда это или нет, но рисковать не буду уж точно. 
Так разве плохо просто кровать для релаксации?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Май 2012)

Хорошо.
Релаксация всегда хорошо.


----------



## magnit (13 Авг 2012)

Вопросы есть, а ответов нет.
Ходил на Серагем, они не советуют ходить на др кровати, называют причиной, что др. кровати могут делать ухудшения.
Ходил с середины апреля по июль.
Нормализовался сон, подуспокоил нервную систему.
В прошлом году была протрузия в этом году начал делать ремонт к февралю уже была грыжа.
После каждодневных приемов серагем забыл про то, что нужно делать упражнения для спины.
Ездил в мае в рабочую поездку, с тасканием кучи тяжестей спина не беспокоила, спал аки младенец. Таскал примерно 20кг(сумку) пешком на 2этаж и обратно на 1руке, т.к. был малый проход. Раньше спина сразу же бы возмутилась, плыли на пароме стоял на улице дул ветер и все было отлично.
С конца июня перестал ходить(уехал), сейчас все возвращается на круги своя(как поет ДДТ) начались боли в спине, немение рук и ног, нервы на пределе... Вспомнил про упражнения для спины каждый день ходу по 6-8км, турник, правда на брусьях может трошки добил спину, т.к. показывал ребенку каждый день как проходить брусья с одного конца до др.

Подведу итог, у меня есть результаты, что самое интересное первой их заметила жена, она через пару недель сказала, что я перестал жаловаться на спину, а то каждый день с утра начинался с того, что больно встать и т.п.

У меня было обострение во время хоть бы на серагем болели колени так, что ели поднимался по ступенькам(мне 30лет) через 10сеансов прошли.

В центре куда ходил(Троещина) есть один бывший мед работник и много приходило на сеансы мед работников.
Самые частые улучшения это
1. Успокоение нервной системы. +
2. Нормализация стула (у меня с этим не было проблем)
3. Нормализация сна. +
4. Исчезновение болей в спине. +
5. Лечение гемороя. Меня это не беспокоит слава Богу.
6. Женские болезни. Даже бесплодие, правда они сами говорят, что если это связанно с позвоночником.
7. Нормализация давления
8. у многих(т.к. примерно 70% пенсионеры) перестают крутить руки и ноги.
.....
Про грыжжу мне точного ответа не дали, но сказали, что бы я увидел хоть какой-то результат, должен пройти без пропусков много сеансов, точное кол-во не помню, пишу по памяти около 8-ми месяцев.

Поэтому эфект есть, особенно ощутил его, когда целый день делаешь ремонт у себя, штукатурные работы(ведро 20литров носишь сухую смесь + воду, месишь, наносишь и опять, а если это черновая, то там время замески и принесения компонентов более долгое, чем нанесение на стену) . Хоть и иногда надевал пояс, хоть и старался с ровной спиной все равно из протрузии стала грыжа и просыпался уже с занемевшей ногой, после серагема, примерно через 10-15 сеансов вообще забыл, что такое спина и каждый день пока делал ремонт и пока мог ездил вечером на серагем, более того т.к. за рулем то не следовал их рекомендациям про 30мин ходьбы, макс 10, а потом в авто.


----------



## ToshkaRaf (26 Янв 2013)

Здравствуйте!
Вопрос к докторам!

Жена хочет купить кровать Серагем (с подогревом) в основном для профилактики, да и теща пожилая хочет испробовать чудо-методы. Хотел бы узнать, можно ли мне пользоваться этой кроватью. У меня пр результатам МРТ *диффузная протрузия с двусторонней латерализацией межпозвоночного диска на уровнеL5-S1. Можно ли прорабатывать на кровати поясницу или можно пользоваться на грудной и шейный отделы?*

Если надо, прилагаю протокл МРТ (поясничный отдел).

Поперечный отдел позвоночника имеет нормально выраженный лордоз.
Тела позвонков обычной конфигурации и взаиморасположения, высота сохранена. Костный мозг тел позвонков  без патологических изменений интенсивности сигнала. Кортикальный слой нормальной толщины, субхондральный склероз, краевые остеофиты. Замыкающие пластинки L3-S1 неровные  - хрящевые узлы. Межпозвоночные диски вакуоляризованы, L5-S1 дегидратованый, L5-S1  снижена высота.
На уровне L5-S1 – диффузная с двусторонней латерализацией протрузия глубиной 5,3мм, которая вызывает компрессию дурального мешка, спинномозговых корешков, сужение, деформацию межпозвоночный каналов.
Ликворное пространство прослеживается на всем протяжении, на уровне протрузии деформировано.
Передне-задний размер позвоночного канала на уровне L4 16мм.
Конус спинного мозга размещен на уровне L1.
Спинной мозг расположен в центре позвоночного канала, имеет нормальную толщину, гомогенную плотность. Участков его патологического расширения или сужения не наблюдается.
Межпозвоночные отверстия сужены, деформированы на уровне L5-S1. Дугоотростчатые суставы не изменены.
Патологических изменений в мягких паравертебральных тканях не обранужено.

Буду очень благодарен за консультацию!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2013)

Можно все, разумно. Лучше на грудной и поясничный.


----------



## ToshkaRaf (2 Фев 2013)

Спасибо! А что? Шею лучше на этой кровати не прорабатывать?


----------



## blackcat13 (10 Сен 2013)

Прочитал тему, но так и не понял, может ли причинить вред этот массаж? У меня грыжа L5-S1 11 мм. Хотелось бы избежать дальнейших ухудшений состояния.
Пока что прошел всего два сеанса и изменений в самочувствии в худшую сторону не было. Даже наоборот - первый раз проснулся без ноющей боли в правом бедре.
Мать, узнав, что я туда хожу, ругалась сильно. Но там куча бабушек, которые уже по полгода, по году туда ходят, и все хвалят.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Сен 2013)

Посомтрим через полгода. Повезло или нет.


----------



## blackcat13 (10 Сен 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Посомтрим через полгода. Повезло или нет.


 

 Обнадёжили!
Вообще, если у меня аж полгода в запасе, то это очень хорошая новость. Потому как дольше одного курса (обязательных 25 сеансов) я задерживаться пока не собираюсь, и у меня будет еще время исправить ситуацию менее рискованными методами.  Или более...  Поскольку, как я понял читая форум, ни кто на самом деле наверняка не знает, что поможет, а что навредит.
По этому у меня только один вопрос: прогревание не опасно? На просторах форума прочитал, что кому-то врач запрещал греть грыжу. А на нуга бесте идет довольно сильный прогрев.


----------



## Andrey108 (11 Сен 2013)

blackcat13 написал(а):


> А на нуга бесте идет довольно сильный прогрев.


у меня там только воспаление усиливалось, по этому перестал ходить.


----------



## blackcat13 (11 Сен 2013)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> у меня там только воспаление усиливалось, по этому перестал ходить.


А сколько сеансов отходили?
У меня сегодня был третий сеанс. Утром проснулся, уже второй день, без боли в бедре. Сделал небольшую зарядочку, на 7 минут, после которой не сильно заныл нерв. После сеанса  в нуге - всё прошло, и было довольно неплохое самочувствие до недавнего момента. Вечером ЛФК, приехал домой, поужинал, лёг - и вот сейчас опять заныло...


----------



## Виктор Пасечнюк (9 Ноя 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Посомтрим через полгода. Повезло или нет.


1. - бабушка 75 лет болеет сахарным диабетом с 1995 г. инсулин 4 ед. неадекватное состояние плавающий взгляд и т.д. все прелести заболевания. три месяца пользуется кроватью массажером DWZone 7000, делает прижигание стоп с помощью турмалинового мата на 70 градусов. сахар упал с 18 до 4 состояние заметно улучшается, уборку в доме делает самостоятельно, инсулин 2 ед. врач сам назначил и слушать ничего не хочет.
2. - мужчина 40 лет после инсульта, год ходит на кровати по салонам серагем, нуга бест и бест хаус где ему удобно, дома спит на турманиевом матрасе постоянно прижигает шейный отдел, 7 месяцев наблюдений, человек заново родился.
3. - протрузии и грыжи проходят без таблеток и операций.

больно, да кому то, а кому то нет, а бывает очень больно - сеансов 50, и воспаление обостряется, но не появляется, а обостряется, если не можете терпеть пейте противовоспалительные, болеутоляющие, советуйтесь с врачами, ищите в интернете информацию например - Александр Малко хирург, очень подробно изучает эту тему, в ютубе 1500 видеороликов где он, как врач разъясняет про эту медецину (



)

*справка* кроватей массажеров существует сотни!!!!! моделей - немецких, американских, корейских, китайских от 20 000 руб. до 500 000 руб.
а серагему и нуга бесту (всего лишь 2 фирмы из десятков) надо сказать спасибо, за то что они показали и распространили еще один способ без медикаментозного и без операционного способа *восстановления организма*.
А ведь основы положенные в это оборудование придуманы не корейцами и японцами а Советскими учеными.
*Устрани причину – уйдут болезни*

_«Умеренная гипотония не приводит к нарушению мозгового кровообращения. Если же гипотония медикаментозная, то есть в результате снижения АД препаратами, то это состояние опасно. Если стараться у всех больных  в одинаковой степени снижать давление и доводить его до формальных нормальных цифр – 120/80, то у части пациентов подобное снижение вызывает *инсульт мозга*, как следствие *чрезмерной* терапии. *Нет ничего более страшного, чем болезнь созданная руками врача*.»_ З.А. Суслина – директор НИИ неврологии РАМН. (Журнал «Предупреждение» № 4, 2002г.)

Ничего кроме жизни на таблетках врачи предложить людям не могут. Они знают, что от «осложнений» не уберегут ни лекарства, ни лечение даже в «кремлевской больнице». Но о своем бессилии говорят только в своем узком кругу: _«Несмотря на появление новых методов диагностики, колоссальный арсенал лекарственных средств и хирургических методов, *эффективность лечения* не только не увеличивается, но, судя по росту больничной летальности, *даже уменьшается*». _(Из выступления академика Е.И.Чазова на Российском конгрессе кардиологов).


----------



## La murr (9 Ноя 2013)

Виктор Пасечнюк написал(а):


> бабушка 75 лет болеет сахарным диабетом с 1995 г. инсулин 4 ед. неадекватное состояние плавающий взгляд и т.д. все прелести заболевания. три месяца пользуется кроватью массажером DWZone 7000, делает прижигание стоп с помощью турмалинового мата на 70 градусов. сахар упал с 18 до 4 состояние заметно улучшается, уборку в доме делает самостоятельно, инсулин 2 ед. врач сам назначил и слушать ничего не хочет.


Мне, диабетику, Ваша история не кажется правдоподобной...


----------



## Вираж (9 Ноя 2013)

Избавление диабета при помощи Нуга-бест, излечение инсультов, исчезновение грыж и протрузий, "безоперационное *восстановление организма*"...  
*Виктор Пасечнюк*, Гольфстрим Ваших мыслей увлек меня и погрузил в самые смелые и фантастические мечты: у меня исчезают седые волосы и вырастают новые зубы. Вот было бы здорово!
А если серьезно, то у меня старшая сестра поддалась подобной рекламе и решила походить на сеансы лежания, тряски и подогрева на этих кроватях. После первых двух посещений я по часу слушала, как ей становится лучше и лучше, и как она уже гнется и достает руками до пола. А с третьего сеанса ее с гипертоническим кризом по скорой отвезли в кардиологию, где врачи резюмировали, что обострение с вероятностью в  99,9 % произошло  от этой кровати.


----------



## Ольга ХХХ (4 Ноя 2015)

Здравствуйте! Очень хочется проконсультироваться у врачей и просто пользователей.
У меня подруга (48 лет) сейчас очень увлеклась этими массажными кроватями (фирмы Серагем), ходит на бесплатные пробные сеансы. Какой точно у нее диагноз в плане заболеваний позвоночника, я не знаю, но знаю, что в некоторые периоды у нее случались сильные боли, она делала какие-то уколы. Про эти сеансы на массажных кроватях говорит, что они ей помогают, улучшают состояние. Но... Меня волнует вот что. У подруги миома матки. И я боюсь, что прогревы инфракрасными лампами, которые являются составной частью процедуры на кровати, ей отнюдь не полезны, могут навредить. А она считает, что ничего страшного. Там в салоне, куда она ходит, на экране крутят какие-то лекции специалистов (якобы), в которых рассказывается, что инфракрасное тепло - это не то тепло, как, допустим, от горячей ванны, это "умное" тепло, которое никакого вреда не нанесет. У меня гуманитарное образование, в физике не разбираюсь, поэтому не могу судить, насколько это верно. Кто- нибудь может меня проконсультировать?
Либо я напрасно беспокоюсь за подругу, и ее миоме действительно не повредит? Либо, если ей это рискованно, то как ее убедить бросить эти сеансы? Пока она меня слушать не хочет: мол, ты в физике ничего не понимаешь, а вот там умные, квалифицированные люди говорят, что не вредно. (При этом со своим лечащим гинекологом она не советовалась, как я поняла. И почему-то не хочет, не считает нужным. Мне так показалось, что она своему гинекологу не очень доверяет. Более того, у меня такое ощущение, что она в глубине души надеется с помощью этих инфракрасных прогреваний вылечить еще и миому, а не только позвоночник).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Ноя 2015)

Ничего страшного. Не достанет.


----------



## Ольга ХХХ (4 Ноя 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ничего страшного. Не достанет.


Спасибо!


----------

